# A Wagamama Lunch - Anyone ?



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello peoples - i'm meeting jack and hopefully another girl for lunch on Thursday at Wagamama - does anyone else fancy it - if so let me know and I can book a table 

Regards
Debra :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

oooo I love Wagamama!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*Wagamama*



Moe78 said:


> oooo I love Wagamama!


Great so does that mean I can count you in then ?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive no idea what it is / where it is. Well its obvious its a restaurant, what I mean is, no idea what type of food or where its located. I have a car though, so I might join you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

One word: google


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ive no idea what it is / where it is. Well its obvious its a restaurant, what I mean is, no idea what type of food or where its located. I have a car though, so I might join you.


Dude, once you've correctly taken Elphaba's advice and Googled Waga's to death for all the info you need, you have to go eat there. In terms of good food run by a international chain... you can't beat it.

Sure others might disagree, but for a first timer and one as adventurous as yourself? It's like the McDonald's of Asian cooking, only much healthier and tastes much better.

Enjoy!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

am going to be at work. Damn I'm missing very other get together or event...;-(


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I just point out that there is more than one branch of Wagamama in Dubai?

Debc_berg - You might like to specify which one you are planning on going to.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since she lives in the Marina I would think it's the JBR branch? I might be in too but I live far away so may have to use the metro to get there!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Since she lives in the Marina I would think it's the JBR branch? I might be in too but I live far away so may have to use the metro to get there!


Posters aren't psychic. There are also branches in The Greens and at the Crown Plaza on SZR....

-


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Great so does that mean I can count you in then ?


It's quite a trip for me and since I will be there at night too, I am not 100% sure! but I love Wagamama, I'm so tempted


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Posters aren't psychic. There are also branches in The Greens and at the Crown Plaza on SZR....
> 
> -


Yeah but I say that because her Location says Dubai Marina and since she is new, she might have thought there was only one Wagamama in Dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Yeah but I say that because her Location says Dubai Marina and since she is new, she might have thought there was only one Wagamama in Dubai


And by the same logic, others might only know the branch in The Greens...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

indeed! Which is why I said I would think it's the JBR branch she was talking about  Let's wait and see which one she actually meant. I sure wish they opened one close to me, I need my edamame beans!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Just ask her which branch


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's exactly what I did. 

*sigh*


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*Cut me a break guys newbie here remember*

Ok guy sorry for not making it totally clear, remember I've only been here a couple of weeks so didn't realise there were loads of branches thru' rthe city - yes I did in fact mean the one in JBR - I'm just trying to be social and get myself established - please don't give me a hard time just yet


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i wish it was in the middle of the day... we labourers will be out making ends meet (barely)

i do LOVE wagamama though... sighhhhhhhh


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

We should do a Wagamama night too


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> We should do a Wagamama night too


Totally agree it's a very social place - long tables, friendly staff, great atmosphere


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tomorrow? I thought this was on Thursday! Today's Tuesday so what happened to Wednesday?

Either way, don't take anything anyone says here too personally. It's all in good fun really


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Tomorrow? I thought this was on Thursday! Today's Tuesday so what happened to Wednesday?
> 
> Either way, don't take anything anyone says here too personally. It's all in good fun really


Oh good lord, youre quite right. Haha, Ive had such a hectic day... everything's a mess. I meant Thursday. Thursday @ Wagamama / JBR. Ill PM you so you can send me youre mobile info guys.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Tomorrow? I thought this was on Thursday! Today's Tuesday so what happened to Wednesday?
> 
> Either way, don't take anything anyone says here too personally. It's all in good fun really


Giggling my head off here I thought I'd lost a day when nightshadow said tomorrow too but it is Thursday :clap2:

Don't want him to think we are all standing him up now or do we


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't wait to have some edamame beans, it's been 5 months since I've been to Wagamama and JBR. Might pop over to Burger Fuel just for the fact that I "need" the spud fries and aioli dip


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I can't wait to have some edamame beans, it's been 5 months since I've been to Wagamama and JBR. Might pop over to Burger Fuel just for the fact that I "need" the spud fries and aioli dip


I cant wait to have a nice tiny gulp of Fanta soft drink for only 14 dirhams!  

Anyone else care to meet us then on Thursday?


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*12 ish sound good for anyone that is coming along ?*

Okay so there are a few that fancy it which is great around 12 ish - you enter thru' the shopping mall go up the escalator and follow the signs - see you all there :clap2:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a quick pointer......
If you guys are going for lunch try to do it on a Monday! They have promotions on for the different days but monday you get buy 2 beef dishes get 3rd free! MMMM teriyaki beef!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*Yummy yummy*

Thanks Jim - the beef is indeed very very yummy - we'll make it a Monday next time so that you can have extra helpings shall we ?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Thanks Jim - the beef is indeed very very yummy - we'll make it a Monday next time so that you can have extra helpings shall we ?


Greens please!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Deb, just to clarify, this will take place at 12/12ish or is that the number of people coming 

Lunch here can be confusing as some people take theirs at 11, 12 and/or 1

Just need to know so I know when to head out as I might be catching the metro or taking the car.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*12 noon*



Moe78 said:


> Deb, just to clarify, this will take place at 12/12ish or is that the number of people coming
> 
> Lunch here can be confusing as some people take theirs at 11, 12 and/or 1
> 
> Just need to know so I know when to head out as I might be catching the metro or taking the car.


Yip 12 noon it is - I think there willl only be a few of us there but I really don't care just good to see a friendly if unfamaliar face - at least we all know what nightshadow looks like so if all else fails he can be the one we all home in on  lmao


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahhh yes! He has been quiet today, I wonder where his real estate agency has shifted him now!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Yip 12 noon it is - I think there willl only be a few of us there but I really don't care just good to see a friendly if unfamaliar face - at least we all know what nightshadow looks like so if all else fails he can be the one we all home in on  lmao



Hey guys and girls - no one but me and jackie turned up so we are noshing in without you - next time if you say your gonna come and don't there will be a penalty - ie drinks on you next time for the whole night :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite normal unfortunatly where people will say they will come and do not.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd love a big bowl of Wagamama noodles for lunch, but rarely have time for such pleasures 

Hope you enjoy your meal.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Hey guys and girls - no one but me and jackie turned up so we are noshing in without you - next time if you say your gonna come and don't there will be a penalty - ie drinks on you next time for the whole night :clap2:


Maybe Nightshadow went to one of the many other Wagamama branches in Dubai because obviously Elphaba asking which one was oh so bad!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Quite normal unfortunatly where people will say they will come and do not.



Tell me about it, there was this CHICK who told me she would come to have a "breaky" with me in Abu dhabi around 3:00 AM....never showed up


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol Debc... Welcome to Dubai..

Lots of people here act as they wouldn't at home...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

awww debbie... don't give up on all of Dubai though... some of us are really nice people who only confirm when they will attend... organise something in the evening and i'll be there with bells on (or not... depending on the dress code)


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Lol Debc... Welcome to Dubai..
> 
> Lots of people here act as they wouldn't at home...


Lol! Sorry that sounded so bitter! I was meaning it slightly in jest..  But yes you do find some people are a touch unreliable here


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've almost given up organising anything on the forum because everytime I put up a thread, people confirm but no one shows up. It's happened too many times now.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice meeting you ladies and Moe as well. Debra / Moe, see you guys again later tonight! Talk about amazing food (wagamama), Im up for going again on Monday if you guys are.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Nice meeting you ladies and Moe as well. Debra / Moe, see you guys again later tonight! Talk about amazing food (wagamama), Im up for going again on Monday if you guys are.


Monday, the Greens, make it so!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Nice meeting you ladies and Moe as well. Debra / Moe, see you guys again later tonight! Talk about amazing food (wagamama), Im up for going again on Monday if you guys are.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Told you that you wold like it. Glad you went.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah I came late because I hadn't figured the distance between the metro station and JBR! You can never go wrong with Wagamama, great food every time


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

can it possibly be at the one on Sheikh Zayed road so us this-side-of-the-tracks people can also join in...??


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Aaawwe that wasn't fair. Don't you worry. Wait till I get back from India day after tomorrow. We will have a wonderful dinner. Lunch will not be possible as my flight is in here after lunch ;-)


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Quite normal unfortunatly where people will say they will come and do not.


It ended up there was 4 of us and we had good food and a giggle so not bad at all :clap2:


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

same to you nightshadow, yea i would defo be up for monday let me know if its a yea.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Nice meeting you ladies and Moe as well. Debra / Moe, see you guys again later tonight! Talk about amazing food (wagamama), Im up for going again on Monday if you guys are.


Had a great time today guys thanks. Good to meet you all lets do it again??


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Count me in next time please!!!!!!!!!!!! Jack let me know the details please x


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

lol sure will hoping it might be monday will let you know on saturday i should have rang you instead of e mailing you today x


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Next time you organise an event i will be there pamela


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

We should definitely do this again but maybe we should check out the daily specials first. I think they have a special offer for starters + mains + drinks on Tuesday.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> We should definitely do this again but maybe we should check out the daily specials first. I think they have a special offer for starters + mains + drinks on Tuesday.


Yea im ok with that are you organising it???


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Errr dunno I thought someone else was! Also some people want the Crown Plaza or the Greens branch although according to YogaGirl, the former branch is terrible in comparison to JBR!


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it is a matter of opinion on which branch is best!! im not sure who is organising it.


----------

